# Dentastix



## Kalisee

Are Pedigree's Dentastix a terrible treat to give a chi once in a while? There are times fresh bones are not available, would it be harmful to give a Dentastix on occasion?

We were given a few packets as a sample at the supermarket and I gave her one a few days ago, which she loved. Now today she remembers where I put them and she stands under the counter and cries for another one....but I do not want to poison her guts 

Thanks for replys!


----------



## woodard2009

I wouldn't give nothing Pedigree, because you're supporting a company that makes junk for our babies. Dentastix have been proven to be deadly. I give healthy treats if fresh bones are unavailable like carrots, broccoli, etc.


----------



## Brodysmom

Personally I would throw those dentastix in the trash. They are edible plastic. Google them and see what you find. 

Brody snatched one when we were on vacation from a place that had a dog that ate them. He has had diarrhea now for 2 days.


----------



## Kalisee

I have not given her another one. I noticed her poop (sorry to be graphic) was normal but the color of clay. I guess no more dentastix!


----------



## michele

I tried them once,omg gave my sheltie the runs never again


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Jer has bought them for Venus before. She liked them and we didn't have any trouble, but I do prefer to give healthier treats and chews.


----------



## Saqqara

What about the grain-free Nylabone Nutri Dent? Are these good? Cai ate one about two weeks ago and had green poops for a day. They were solid, just green. (Which I guess is understandable cause the Nutri Dent is green lol.)


----------



## KrystalLeigh

I think that the zuke's z-bones are probably a much healthier alternative. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara

KrystalLeigh said:


> I think that the zuke's z-bones are probably a much healthier alternative.
> 
> 
> I'll give these a try! How often should they be fed for help with teeth cleaning?


----------



## BlueJax

I give my guys Dentastix every once in a while. They've never had a problem. I'll have to look up the dangers everyone here is talking about.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Saqqara said:


> KrystalLeigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the zuke's z-bones are probably a much healthier alternative.
> 
> 
> I'll give these a try! How often should they be fed for help with teeth cleaning?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm that's a good question. We give Odie a raw bone to munch on approximately twice a week. We only give her a z-bone once in a blue moon. She finishes one off pretty quickly so for her it's more of a treat than anything. You want to find something that they have to work at. We also give bully sticks, which take her a long time to get through.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
Click to expand...


----------



## lilbabyvenus

BlueJax said:


> I give my guys Dentastix every once in a while. They've never had a problem. I'll have to look up the dangers everyone here is talking about.


I'm a little curious myself. I know Pedigree isn't a great company, but I tried Google-ing for over an hour and couldn't find anything about their chews being made of plastic. We haven't bought them in a couple years just because it's easier for me to order bully sticks or antlers with school and my bad foot vs going to WalMart but still, I'm really curious what is up with these now


----------



## pupluv168

Toby got one when we went to my grandmas house. He got very very sick. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kalisee

I did google it and I mainly found terrible things about Pedigree's foods and mostly choking stories about the Dentastix. 

Thinking back to this year I have Kalisee, and I mean no scandal on the company...a few months ago a friend brought her those Smakos that Kalisee only flung around the room like a toy and did not eat (those did not smell good). My sister got her a box of cookies shaped like bones in the yellow box, I forget what they are called, but Kalisee turned her nose up to those. I was suprised. 

Note: Kalisee is not picky AT ALL, she only does not like squash or raw carrots. So thinking back, I can only imagine why....She really did enjoy that Dentastix though. 

Thanks for your replies! I think seeing the beige wierd color of her feces was enough for me to just chuck the stix. Plus it took her like 5 minutes to eat it so I guess it did not do much for her teeth.


----------



## TinyTails

Halo also makes little chews like that now too that are too terrible. I tried the pumpkin one a few times and they liked it, lasted a while an no runny poop or anything


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert

I think it is pretty easy to see why dentastix might not be all that good for your dog by just looking at the ingredients-

"Rice Flour, Wheat Starch, Glycerin, Gelatin, Gum Arabic, Calcium Carbonate, Natural Poultry Flavor, Cellulose Powder, Sodium Tripolyphosphate, Salt (Iodized), Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate [source of Vitamin C], Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, D-calcium Pantothenate, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin [Vitamin B2], Pyridoxine Hydrochloride [Vitamin B6], Dl-alpha Tocopherol Acetate [source of Vitamin E], Thiamine Mononitrate [Vitamin B1]), Potassium Sorbate (a Preservative), Smoke Flavor, Zinc Sulphate, Green Tea Extract, Turmeric, Iron Oxide, Copper Sulfate"

There are quite a few things up there that are suspect as far as I am concerned, not to mention the sheer number of ingredients, many made in a lab. Also it has two kinds of grains, and salt. Compare it to the ingredients in Zukes-Z bones-

"Potato Flour, Vegetable Glycerin, Peas, Tapioca, Pea Protein, Apple, Spinach, Lecithin, Natural Flavors, Parsley, Citric Acid, Zinc Propionate, Turmeric, Alfalfa, Rosemary, Fennel."

Less stuff, more recognizable ingredients.

I will give zukes bones every so often, if someone gives them to me or if it comes in my BarkBox or something. Honestly I would buy them if I could get them in a smaller size. The mini is for dogs 5-25 lbs and that is a big range that we are just on the bottom of. It would be taking up too much of my dogs diet in processed veggies even if I gave them 3 days a week.


----------



## Kalisee

doginthedesert said:


> I think it is pretty easy to see why dentastix might not be all that good for your dog by just looking at the ingredients-


Thank you for all that useful information!! I get annoyed many times because living in Greece you can find basic things but they are all "crap" things, like Greenies. 

Thank goodness for this site because I read about the Greenies (for instance) being bad before I saw that they were available here. I might have purchased them otherwise. But I saw them and I just moved past them. We have one big pet store in our area. It has tiny puppies in the window and I do not go there because I cannot bear the crying! I just want to go get them all! Thats another story though.... Even so, that particular pet store has a wide selection of garbage...


----------

